# Ferry Ticket £67 return - no length restriction.



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,
I have a Seafrance Carnet which expires on 2nd November 2009 and still have one return trip on it.
As I will not be able to use it before November, does anyone want it at the cost price of £67. It is for one return trip Dover/Calais for a motorhome with NO length restriction as I bought it prior to Seafrance imposing surcharges. Pick your your own travel times (except Bank Holiday) so long as you return before 2nd November 2009.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

That sounds a fantastic offer, just been looking up my leave dates, unfortunately think the lads school dates will mess it up


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi you have pm


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*ticket*

is this still for sale if so please pm me or get in touch thanks


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*ticket*

is this still for sale if so please pm me or get in touch thanks


----------

